# 05 Altima Factory Sirius tuner. What's the antenna splitter?



## mhurley (Oct 7, 2004)

Hopefully someone can help out here. I've got the Bose 6-disk in dash and I bought a Nissan factory Sirius tuner and was planning on installing it myself. I've had Sirius service before this car so I'm familiar with it. 
What I'm not familiar with the purpose of the "antenna splitter". 

The radio has an antenna, plugged into the HU. I've got a Sirius antenna that plugs into the Sirius tuner. Why is there a "terrestrial" antenna plug on the Sirius tuner and what is the purpose of the antenna splitter? 

Thanks,


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

the signal has to get into the the radio somehow


----------

